# im loosing my home,must rehome my birds:(



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

iv had some very unfortunate personal things happed to me in the past month,now im loosing my home at the end of sept.i need to find a good home for my 2 pigeons bunny and jujubean.im posting here because i don't know how many people will see the other section and ill post in the adoption section also,sorry if im over posting i just want them to get a good home.please let me know if you can give my lovely birds a home.im in troy MI.one of them is owl pigeon the other is a homer.i love these birds and they deserve the best home possible.im so in love with these birds and iv only had them about a year but now im moving onto someones couch i cannot keep them,it would not be fair to make them live like that,they are a mating pair.jujubean-cock








bunny-hen


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam so sorry.. hope they find just the right place to ease your mind.


----------

